# flounder gigging guides?



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have hired a few local guides up and down the panhandle to go flounder fishing, paying top $$ for a few hours with the experts to see / learn the art of founder fishing. Each time we went out, I found out I already knew about as much as they did, and never came back with more than 1 medium sized founder for the effort.

Is there anyone in the panhandle that has guided trips for flounder gigging? I mean, I love to catch them but I have not tried gigging since I was a kid. The fish markets are always full of nice size flounder, figure some if not most of those have to be gigged vs caught.

Looking for a guide between Pensacola / Perdido and Apalachicola (ideally Pensacola / FWB) but someone that could take us out gigging, show us what its all about and bring back some top quality doormats. Guide fees paid in cash, of course.

Anyone out there that does this sort of thing?


----------



## jwilsoniv73 (Sep 4, 2008)

call me you pay for gas we,ll go my name is john 232-4462


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Honestly, the flounder gigging has been a little slow lately. Was better in the summer before all this rain. Hope it gets better as the fall run starts. 

I suspect that anyone you go out with would be hard pressed to gig a limit of flounder until after the run starts, then anyone with a gig and a flashlight can do well.

I keep trying new spots. One of these days, I will figure them out.

And BTW, most flounder I see for sale are lacking any gig marks, so I am assuming they are being caught with hook and line.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> And BTW, most flounder I see for sale are lacking any gig marks, so I am assuming they are being caught with hook and line.




Or netted and brought from another state.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (10/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > And BTW, most flounder I see for sale are lacking any gig marks, so I am assuming they are being caught with hook and line.
> ...


Most of them come off the shrimp boats.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

when does "the run" start? Apologize for stupid questions, trying to learn something totally new to me here. Do the large flounder you see in the markets come mostly from shrimp boats? Seems at least here in the FWB / Destin area the markets always have a supply of large ones


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *sel1005 (10/19/2009)*when does "the run" start?


This is info coming from what I see in the gulf. Around the December timeframe, I can go out into the nearshore wrecks in the gulf and basically walk on a layer of Flounder stacked on top of one another. I can sometimes poke two at a time. This is usually after the November mass exodus out of the bays. From what I understand, it is this time that they exit out of the bays and into the gulf to breed.


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

> *sel1005 (10/19/2009)*when does "the run" start? Apologize for stupid questions, trying to learn something totally new to me here. Do the large flounder you see in the markets come mostly from shrimp boats? Seems at least here in the FWB / Destin area the markets always have a supply of large ones


check out www.panhandlefishingbooks.com fall flounder quick start guide , alot of good info in the guide


----------



## country boy (Oct 21, 2009)

I would have to agree, theres a lot of good information in there and some good fishing spots I want to try.:bowdown


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

> *country boy (10/20/2009)*I would have to agree, theres a lot of good information in there and some good fishing spots I want to try.:bowdown


country boy, when the run starts, i am going to be at ft. pickens this year


----------



## country boy (Oct 21, 2009)

I will be right there with you. I have some friends that when the run starts were going to take off work for A week and fish every night. Hope to fill the freezer up.


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

if i not wrong , i think you can camp at ft. pickens


----------



## country boy (Oct 21, 2009)

roll tide I might check on that I have A camper, does it have A boat launch.


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

i dont think it has a boat launch, however shoreline park and navy point have excellent boat landings(shoreline is $10.00) navy point is free


----------



## country boy (Oct 21, 2009)

thankx for the info, navy point is where were planning on A going when the run starts.


----------

